# Marco at 5 weeks



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Marco is 5 weeks old today and is coming on nicely. 
He's taken to weaning very well.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww bless he's lovely Angelina  Its great we are getting this opportunity to see how Chinnies change and develop from week to week since their birth. Thank you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww what a sweet little face hes gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Awwwwww hes gorgeous, such a stunning little boy


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

so sweet x


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow he is simply bloody gorgeous , hes eyes are beautifull.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwwww i think he is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. 
At 5 weeks old they are ALL proper little monsters, getting hard to photograph as they just wont stay still for long enough. Will have to try that blu tack trick on them next time.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just too cute for words


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CUUTTEEELICIOUS is Marco


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments.
> At 5 weeks old they are ALL proper little monsters, getting hard to photograph as they just wont stay still for long enough. Will have to try that blu tack trick on them next time.


Yeah, borrow some of Kels blue tack A, lol


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

I so want him


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

rattie said:


> I so want him


----------

